# ideas for cheaper stone



## mr. luke (13 Jul 2015)

I like the idea of dragon/ohko stone in my tank but its flippin expensive. Cheaper alternatives at the minute are paddlestones, limestone (free) or river boulders.
not entirelt sure what look im going forso I can have a go with any rock at this stage. 
The limestone is ok but very 'white' and not very textured.
What alternatives are worth looking at? The tank is 200Lx50Wx60T


----------



## Wisey (13 Jul 2015)

I was about to offer to sell you my 19 Kg of Dragon Stone as I will be in Lincoln visiting my parents in a few weeks, but then I realised you are Lincoln, Nebraska, not Lincoln in the UK!


----------



## Sarpijk (13 Jul 2015)

How about lava stone? A big boulder sold at garden centers is dead cheap and can be broken to taste. This is what happens in Greece at least.


----------



## mr. luke (13 Jul 2015)

I am lincoln in the uk not nebraska. Not sure why it says im from the us 
if youd like to pm me with a price? 
Id be happy to use lava rock but I cant find it in a garden centre here


----------



## parotet (13 Jul 2015)

Hi all

Pick your own! I'm sure there are granite rocks around you, maybe volcanic. The advantage beyond the price is that the more you have the better hardscape you will be able to do. Have you seen Amano setting up a tank? His minions prepare about 2,000 bucks of rocks so he can chose the perfect ones. I don't want and cannot spend that money, so the closest thing you can do is to pick them in nature. Collect 30 kg for using maybe 5 kg. I do the same with driftwood

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2015)

Try this http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/seiryu-stone-alternative.36956/#post-398493


----------



## Worshiper (13 Jul 2015)

I really like lava rock. My lfs sells them by weight and since they are porous(very light).
But it really depends on the look you are going for. Google lava rock aquascape. You may love it..


----------



## Andy D (13 Jul 2015)

Luke,

Aqua Essentials sell Lava Rock.


----------



## parotet (14 Jul 2015)

Lava rocks are nice but IME difficult for taking pictures. The details you can see with your eyes, the volumes created with the rocks, etc. can easily disappear in your pictures if your photographic skills are not good enough. The contrast is difficult to manage with a completely black and textureless hardscape and the layout may look flat. 

Jordi


----------

